# Notificar cuentas en el extranjero al BdE



## spam (29 Abr 2010)

Como tantos de vosotros, tengo una cuenta no residente en Societé Generale cursada a través de la Caixa. La tengo abierta desde hace unos meses, pero sólo ahora he empezado a hacer movimientos, y me he acordado otra vez de aquel formulario que me dieron en la Caixa para notificar al Banco de España la apertura de la cuenta y los movimientos que se hacen en ella... sé que en alguna parte del foro se ha comentado de refilón esta cuestión, pero no lo encuentro.

¿Vosotros habéis tramitado el formulario?

¿Es obligatorio en todos los casos, o por debajo de un importe o volumen de transacciones determinado, no es necesario?

¿A dónde se remite el dichoso formulario? ¿A qué dirección? ¿O es suficiente con llevarlo a la Caixa y que lo tramiten ellos?

¿Me van a leer la cartilla en Hacienda cuando vaya a hacer la renta?

Espero que alguien pueda responderme, un saludo.


----------



## Vde (29 Abr 2010)

Te van a calar de que estas evadiendo capitales al extranjero, asi que ve preparando la vaselina, que estos ya saben de que va la historia y se inventaran algo para joderte vivo


----------



## corralita (30 Abr 2010)

Según leí por Internet hay que notificar la apertura de una cuenta extranjera en formulario al Banco de España.

Yo, cuando abrí mi cuenta en el extranjero pregunté en hacienda, dos veces, y me dijeron que no había que declarar apertura de cuenta. No quedé satisfecha y pedí que me dieran por escrito que yo había solicitado informar de una apertura de cuenta en el extranjero, pero me dijeron que eso no era posible.

Yo temía que en el futuro me dijeran cómo que no lo declaré y me multaran, pero después descubrí que es al Banco de España a quien hay que avisar.

Ahora que cuando me enteré ya se había pasado el plazo, para mí es muy fácil decir que no lo sabía, ni nadie me informó, pero eso les dará igual.

De todas maneras, como no es hacienda no tendrían quizás que darse cuenta.

Se pasó el tiempo, y ya no hay otra opción.


----------



## spam (1 May 2010)

A ver, en el formulario DD1 y DD2, que son los que hay que enviar (creo), se pueden hacer constar, aparte del número de cuenta y demás datos, las transacciones que se han realizado, así que supongo que no es cosa de un plazo determinado. Lo que no sé yo es a dónde remitirlo: vía postal a una dirección concreta del BdE, o llevarlo a la Caixa y que ellos lo hagan llegar a quien sea menester (en caso de duda, quizá haga eso)...


----------



## corralita (1 May 2010)

No tengo el enlace, pero leí que hay un plazo para presentar aperturas y cierres (creo que también) de cuentas en el extranjero. Otra cosa es enviar la información sobre movimientos. Se podía enviar me parece desde un formulario online. Quizás en la web del bde esté la información, o es cuestión de indagar por la web. Yo busqué y lo encontré en su momento.

¿Que se pueda notificar fuera de plazo? Imagino que si, pero atente a las consecuencias. Yo me he previsto declararme insumisa total, no tengo nada en España, estoy arta del expolio.


----------



## corralita (1 May 2010)

Encontré la información:

Presentación de declaraciones de apertura, cancelación, saldos y movimientos de las cuentas de residentes en el exterior

DESCRIPCIÓN DEL PROCESO
La Circular n.º 3/2006, de 28 de julio, establece la obligación de declarar ante el Banco de España la apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior y los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros, de acuerdo a los siguientes plazos:

• Declaración de apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior: en el plazo de un mes contado a partir de la fecha de apertura o cancelación.
• Declaración de movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior: en las declaraciones mensuales antes del día 20 del mes siguiente del 'periodo hasta' para el que se efectúa la declaración. En las declaraciones anuales no más tarde del 20 de enero del año siguiente al que se informa.


PÚBLICO OBJETIVO
Toda persona física o jurídica residente titular de una cuenta a la vista o de ahorro abierta con entidades bancarias o de crédito no residentes, o titular de una cuenta con no residentes distintos de las entidades bancarias o de crédito.

CÓMO SOLICITARLO
Electrónico: Todas las declaraciones (tanto las de apertura y cancelación de cuentas como las de movimientos) pueden efectuarse a través de la Aplicación Web Declaración por Internet de transacciones con el exterior.

Esta aplicación permite a los residentes titulares de cuentas en el extranjero, realizar las obligaciones de información ante el Banco de España establecidas en la Circular 3/2006, mediante la cumplimentación on-line de un formulario web.
Horario de funcionamiento de la aplicación: días laborables en Madrid entre las 8:00 y las 19:30 horas.

Será imprescindible para utilizar esta vía de comunicación, contar con DNI electrónico o un certificado electrónico expedido por la FNMT, en el caso de las personas físicas.
Las personas jurídicas deberán tener un certificado electrónico emitido por la FNMT para el ámbito tributario o para el de la CNMV, o un certificado de componentes emitido por el Banco de España (ver proceso de Obtención de Certificados Electrónicos disponible en la sede electrónica).

Existe además, únicamente para las de movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior, la posibilidad de enviar las declaraciones mediante archivos vía internet a través de un correo electrónico seguro. Estos archivos pueden generarse bien con el uso de la Macro DD2, o bien ser desarrollados por el propio declarante siempre y cuando cumplan con las especificaciones detalladas en las Aplicaciones Técnicas de la Circular 3/2006.

Previamente, los declarantes que deseen utilizar esta vía de comunicación deberán haber sido autorizados por el Departamento de Estadística, para lo que tendrán que dirigir el escrito de solicitud de autorización a dicho Departamento, Apartado nº15, 28.080 de Madrid, así como solicitar al Departamento de Sistemas de Información y Procesos la adhesión a este sistema de comunicación con el Banco de España, siguiendo los trámites establecidos en la Instrucción Externa del Banco de España 2005.24 Manual de uso para el intercambio telemático de archivos con el Banco de España.

Presencial: Presentando debidamente cumplimentado el oportuno impreso en papel en el Registro General c/ Alcalá, 48, o en cualquiera de las sucursales del Banco de España, quienes harán seguir los impresos al Departamento de Estadística para su tramitación, o directamente en el citado Departamento c/ Alcalá, 522.

Correo: Remitiendo los impresos de declaración, debidamente cumplimentados, al Apartado nº15, 28.080 de Madrid.
Dichos impresos pueden solicitarse mediante el formulario disponible en el apartado 'Tramitación', siguiendo las instrucciones en él descritas.

Las declaraciones deben efectuarse en los siguientes impresos:

– Declaración de apertura o cancelación de cuentas de residentes en el exterior: modelos DD1.
– Declaración de saldos y movimientos de las cuentas abiertas por residentes en el exterior: modelos DD2.

OTRA DOCUMENTACIÓN
El Banco de España, conforme a lo establecido en el artículo 9º del Real Decreto 1816/1991, podrá exigir información más detallada de la operación declarada para el seguimiento estadístico y fiscal de las operaciones.
https://sedeelectronica.bde.es/websede/es/menu/institucionesfin/Presentacion_de_1d7c570b1779521.html


----------



## spam (1 May 2010)

Gracias por la info, corralita. ¿Tienes idea de cuáles serían las penalizaciones en caso de notificar fuera de plazo, o de no hacerlo y que después vengan a por tí?
Un saludo.


----------



## corralita (1 May 2010)

Ni idea, supongo que conllevará una multa, al igual que por informar fuera de plazo, Sería cuestión de llamar al bde y preguntar.

Oficinas Centrales

Dirección postal:
Banco de España
C/ Alcalá, 48
28014 Madrid
Teléfono del Banco de España: 91 338 50 00

Transacciones económicas con el exterior - Instituciones financieras
Consultas sobre procedimientos de declaración de transacciones económicas con el exterior
bpa.er@bde.es
bpa.van@bde.es


----------



## Perdida (1 May 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Encontré la información:
> 
> Presentación de declaraciones de apertura, cancelación, saldos y movimientos de las cuentas de residentes en el exterior
> 
> ...



Segun veo la notiificación es para cuentas de 600.000€ o más, no?. Si son inferiores hay que notificar algo?


----------



## Gamu (3 May 2010)

Perdida dijo:


> Segun veo la notiificación es para cuentas de 600.000€ o más, no?. Si son inferiores hay que notificar algo?



Esa circular no afecta a los patrimonios de inferior cuantia. 

Si no hay otra circular para gente pobre, entiendo que la respuesta a tu pregunta es que no hay que notificar nada.

Creo que lo de las cuentas en el extranjero va más en la dirección de prevenir el blanqueo de capitales, que en la de recaudar dinero...


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (3 May 2010)

> La Circular n.º 3/2006, de 28 de julio, establece la obligación de declarar ante el Banco de España la apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior *y* los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros, de acuerdo a los siguientes plazos



Yo no se ustedes, pero yo lo leo (y por tanto entiendo) de otra manera :.


----------



## punzon (4 May 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Ni idea, supongo que conllevará una multa, al igual que por informar fuera de plazo, Sería cuestión de llamar al bde y preguntar.
> 
> Oficinas Centrales
> 
> ...



llama tú que no tengo saldo


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (11 May 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Encontré la información:
> 
> Presentación de declaraciones de apertura, cancelación, saldos y movimientos *de las cuentas de residentes en el exterior*
> 
> ...




Yo entiendo que esta información es sólo para residentes en el exterior, ¿no?


----------



## embalsamado (12 May 2010)

Alguien se ha molestado en leer la circular?

Por ejemplo, dice:


> NORMA PRIMERA. Obligación de informar
> La presente Circular regula las obligaciones de información
> relativas a las siguientes operaciones que realicen las personas
> físicas o jurídicas residentes:
> ...



A mí la única duda que me cabe es la de a cuánto asciende la posible sanción


----------



## spam (12 May 2010)

Hombre, se trata de eso... ¿cuánto es la sanción?
Si te pillan, claro.


----------



## embalsamado (13 May 2010)

Buscando, buscando... he encontrado esto. Aviso que el Derecho no es mi fuerte y que esto es fruto de un googleo. Estaría bien que alguien pueda confirmar si esta ley es aplicable.

Ley 19/2003, de 4 de julio, sobre rgimen jurdico de los movimientos de capitales y de las transacciones econmicas con el exterior.

La parte interesante:

_Artículo 9:
...
5. Cuando la infracción consista en la presentación fuera de plazo de las declaraciones por los sujetos obligados, sin actuación o requerimiento previo de la Administración, se impondrán las siguientes sanciones:
- Si no han transcurrido más de seis meses, hasta 300 euros, sin que pueda ser inferior a 150 euros.
-Si han transcurrido más de seis meses, hasta 600 euros, sin que pueda ser inferior a 300 euros.
...

Artículo 10. Graduación de sanciones.

Las sanciones aplicables en cada caso por la comisión de infracciones muy graves, graves o leves se determinarán considerándose, además de los criterios establecidos en el artículo 131.3 de la Ley 30/1992, de 26 de noviembre, de Régimen Jurídico de las Administraciones Públicas y del Procedimiento Administrativo Común, las siguientes circunstancias:

- La naturaleza y entidad de la infracción.
- El grado de responsabilidad e intencionalidad en los hechos que concurran en el interesado.
- El tiempo que haya mediado entre la comisión de la infracción y el intento de subsanación de ésta por iniciativa propia del interesado.
- La capacidad económica del interesado.
- La conducta anterior del interesado, en relación con las normas en materia de movimientos de capitales y pagos exteriores, tomando en consideración al efecto las sanciones firmes que le hubieran sido impuestas durante los últimos cinco años.
_

En resumen, entre 150 y 600 euros en función del tiempo y la graduación aplicable. Eso si ponemos de nuestra parte, si nos pillan haciéndonos los suecos, a saber... Prescribe a los 3 años, ¿cómo andarán de trabajo?


----------



## spam (13 May 2010)

Joder, no sé si es peor "entregarse" o arriesgarse y hacerse el sueco...
De momento me lo pienso...


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (13 May 2010)

Pues según tenía yo entendido, en principio sí que se debe de comunicar al Banco de España, pero la mayoría de la gente no lo hace *porque no es obligatorio y por tanto no acarrea sanción alguna*. De todas formas quienes tengan dudas pueden llamar al Banco de España y así salir de dudas. 91 338 50 00


----------



## Thom son (13 May 2010)

Hay obligación de informar de la apertura de cuenta y de darla de baja (Modelo DD1). Los bancos "pueden" ofrecerte en teoría el impreso, pero dudo que estén interesados. Así que vas a una oficina del BdE y lo pides. Ojo, previamente tienes que presentar una solicitud, que creo que te la bajas del BdE. La presentas rellenada y te dan el DD1. Y luego, otro día, entregas el DD1. 

No hay que informar sobre movimientos si no llegan a la cifra apuntada en otro post (600.000). Eso es para evitar blanqueos y controlar fondos que pudieran estar relacionados con la financiación del terrorismo. Parece que lo rellena gente que hace transacciones continuamente.

Y no creo que haya sanciones si os pasáis del mes de plazo. Estáis exagerando mucho. Al fin y al cabo el origen del dinero que vais a depositar en esa cuenta en el exterior de no residente es legal y ya se encarga Hacienda de controlarlo por la información que pasan desde el extranjero y vuestra declaración de la renta. No estáis infringiendo ninguna ley, puesto que vuestro propósito, aún con retraso, es colaborar.


----------



## excorpia (17 May 2011)

Siento subir este post tan antiguo pero me parece interesante ahora que hay que hacer la declaración de la renta.
Yo abrí una cuenta en Francia el año pasado mediante la Caixa pero no he avisado al BdE, ¿alguien sabe si hay que poner algo en la declaración de la renta? ¿si no la declaras al BdE pueden multarte?


----------



## spam (14 Dic 2011)

Hola, no sé si os habrá pasado lo mismo:

Hace poco mi "conseiller" de SG me envió una carta diciendo que, revisando mi dossier, no tenían los documentos necesarios para dar constancia de mi condición de "no residente en Francia": esto es, alguna factura que acredite mi domicilio habitual fuera de Francia (la luz, el gas...), y un *certificado de que pago mis impuestos fuera de Francia*... dicho certificado, según he preguntado en la Caixa, y corroborado después en la página de la AEAT, se ha de pedir en Hacienda.

Resulta que, a día de hoy, no he notificado al BdE la apertura de esta cuenta (y ya hace tiempo de ello), y estoy pensando si no cabe la posibilidad de que, si solicito este certificado a Hacienda, se les encienda una lucecita y den un aviso al BdE y se me echen encima.

Pensaba estas semanas en dar parte al BdE pero releyendo este hilo no me acaba de quedar claro si puede haber sanción o no. También había pensado en informarme llamando al BdE, pero claro, si preguntas, te das a conocer, y puede que se te echen encima.

Vamos, que no sé qué hacer. Nadie más se encuentra en esta situación? Soy el único que tiene un "conseiller" de SG aplicado y celoso en su trabajo?

Saludos.


----------



## imarri (14 Dic 2011)

spam dijo:


> Hola, no sé si os habrá pasado lo mismo:
> 
> Hace poco mi "conseiller" de SG me envió una carta diciendo que, revisando mi dossier, no tenían los documentos necesarios para dar constancia de mi condición de "no residente en Francia": esto es, alguna factura que acredite mi domicilio habitual fuera de Francia (la luz, el gas...), y un *certificado de que pago mis impuestos fuera de Francia*... dicho certificado, según he preguntado en la Caixa, y corroborado después en la página de la AEAT, se ha de pedir en Hacienda.
> 
> ...



Hola spam.
A mi tambien me solicitó mi conseiller toda esa documentacion para justificar la no residencia.
En este caso me comento que podia enviarle una copia de la declaracion de la renta del año pasado, asi como una factura de agua o luz .
Se lo envie todo por correo y no se ha vuelto a poner en contacto conmigo, por lo que supongo que le habra servido .
Sobre la comunicacion de la apertura de la cuenta al BdE yo lo hice en su dia y en la declaracion de la renta de este ejercicio no aparecia nada en ella ( supongo que porque no hay intereses de la cuenta que declarar).
Un saludo.


----------



## spam (15 Dic 2011)

Gracias, imarri. Yo también pensé en hacer eso de enviar una copia de la renta pero al preguntar en la Caixa me dijeron que el certificado sería más apropiado. No obstante, si me dices que lo de la renta ha funcionado, me quedo más tranquilo y haré lo mismo que tú. Más que nada, por no ponerme a Hacienda tras la pista de esta cuenta, y que así avisasen al BdE y éstos me sancionaran, que es lo que quiero evitar.

Si tuviera la certeza de que no me iban a sancionar por notificar la apertura de la cuenta con un notable retraso, lo notificaría, más que nada por tener las cosas en regla y ahorrarme problemas en el futuro. Pero en los tiempos que corren y con la incertidumbre que hay, no sé si es deseable que el BdE conozca las cuentas que tienen los españoles fuera...

Saludos.


----------



## Alxemi (8 Ene 2012)

Para hacerlo online:

Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior


----------



## chernorat (17 May 2012)

Al final, ¿alguien llegó a notificar la apertura de cuenta en el extranjero fuera de plazo?


----------



## Alxemi (17 May 2012)

chernorat dijo:


> Al final, ¿alguien llegó a notificar la apertura de cuenta en el extranjero fuera de plazo?



Yo, la notifique un año y pico mas tarde, me llegó el papelote para mi y tal, y ninguna noticia de multa (por ahora, y lo hice hace unos 3 o 4 meses)


----------



## -H- (17 May 2012)

¿Quien le pone el cascabel al gato?


----------



## chernorat (17 May 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo, la notifique un año y pico mas tarde, me llegó el papelote para mi y tal, y ninguna noticia de multa (por ahora, y lo hice hace unos 3 o 4 meses)



Gracias. A lo mejor me animo a hacerlo...


----------



## Alxemi (17 May 2012)

chernorat dijo:


> Gracias. A lo mejor me animo a hacerlo...



Eso si, tuve que hacerlo por carta porque online no me dejaba al haberse pasado el plazo...


----------



## spam (18 May 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Eso si, tuve que hacerlo por carta porque online no me dejaba al haberse pasado el plazo...



Gracias por la info. A qué dirección la enviaste y a la atención de qué departamento? No encuentro esa información en la web del BdE.

Me alegro de comprobar por fin, por boca de alguien, que se puede notificar la cuenta fuera de plazo y sin sanciones. Es una tranquilidad para mí, y supongo que para muchos más.

Por cierto, qué papelote te llegó?

Saludos.


----------



## Alxemi (18 May 2012)

spam dijo:


> Gracias por la info. A qué dirección la enviaste y a la atención de qué departamento? No encuentro esa información en la web del BdE.
> 
> Me alegro de comprobar por fin, por boca de alguien, que se puede notificar la cuenta fuera de plazo y sin sanciones. Es una tranquilidad para mí, y supongo que para muchos más.
> 
> ...



Todo viene en la web, pero os explico;

Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Lo primero es solicitar los formularios. Te descargas un PDF, lo mandas por email rellenado y te los mandan por correo en blanco. Pedid un par de copias, por si os equivocais al rellenar, como me pasó a mi. Para pedirlos hay que mandar este PDF (el enlace lo he sacado de la web anterior, a la derecha, en herramientas):

http://www.bde.es/webbde/es/secciones/servicio/ent_reg/bpnormas/nm9215im.pdf

Yo lo mandé por email, siguiendo las indicaciones del propio documento, y solicité dos copias de los DD1. Recuerdo que cruce varios correos con los de publicaciones porque puse mal no se que, eran un poco secos pero eficaces.

Una vez os manden los documentos DD1 a casa, que tardan como una semana, los rellenais y (copio pego de la web, abajo)


_Presentación de impresos en papel

Los impresos DD1, DD2 y DD2 bis deben presentarse en el Banco de España, bien en Madrid o bien en cualquiera de sus sucursales.

En Madrid, los impresos pueden presentarse en mano, en el Departamento de Estadística de Alcalá 522; enviarse por correo al apartado de correos 15 de Madrid; o entregarse en el Registro General del edificio del Banco de España en Alcalá 48, para que se remitan a dicho departamento. En los dos últimos casos, la copia sellada se enviará al declarante por correo._

Yo lo envié por carta certificada al apt 15 de madrid.

Los papelotes van en papel autocopiativo, y lo que te devuelven es una de las copias selladas. Creo recordar que la rosa, pero no me hagais mucho caso. Tardaron unos 10\15 dias en mandarmelo.

TIP: Mirad BIEN como funciona este papel autocopiativo porque yo metí la pata y tuve que repetir... y pedid SIEMPRE varias copias por si os pasa como a mi.

Y ojo, en efecto a mi no me han sancionado, _por ahora_, pero sinceramente moviendonos con ciertas cantidades y ante la incertidumbre de lo que nos espera, prefiero una sancion por curso legal que vete a saber que por ir fuera de "la ley"


----------



## spam (22 May 2012)

Alxemi dijo:


> Todo viene en la web, pero os explico;
> 
> Banco de España - Servicios - Entidades. Declaración de transacciones con el exterior
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder tan detalladamente... No obstante, una duda: entre la documentación que mi banco me entregó al abrir mi cuenta, encontré una copia de la circular 3/2006, en la que, aparte de explicar la normativa, adjunta los formularios DD1 y DD2 y sus instrucciones. Estos papeles no venían con papel autocopiativo. De hecho, en la web del BdE está el pdf de dicho documento, supongo que para que imprimirlo uno mismo, y en el cual no dice nada de papeles autocopiativos...

Sabes si se puede realizar el proceso de notificación mediante estos documentos, imprimiéndolos uno mismo, sin papel autocopiativo, o es obligatorio hacer primero la petición de los impresos mediante el formulario que adjuntas?



> Y ojo, en efecto a mi no me han sancionado, _por ahora_, pero sinceramente moviendonos con ciertas cantidades y ante la incertidumbre de lo que nos espera, prefiero una sancion por curso legal que vete a saber que por ir fuera de "la ley"



Si la sanción por curso legal ha de ser de 10000€ mínimo, como prevé el plan antifraude (pendiente de aprobación), no sé si "ir fuera de la ley" puede ser peor... en mi caso me dejarían la cuenta temblando...

Saludos.


----------



## Alxemi (22 May 2012)

spam dijo:


> Gracias por responder tan detalladamente... No obstante, una duda: entre la documentación que mi banco me entregó al abrir mi cuenta, encontré una copia de la circular 3/2006, en la que, aparte de explicar la normativa, adjunta los formularios DD1 y DD2 y sus instrucciones. Estos papeles no venían con papel autocopiativo. De hecho, en la web del BdE está el pdf de dicho documento, supongo que para que imprimirlo uno mismo, y en el cual no dice nada de papeles autocopiativos...
> 
> Sabes si se puede realizar el proceso de notificación mediante estos documentos, imprimiéndolos uno mismo, sin papel autocopiativo, o es obligatorio hacer primero la petición de los impresos mediante el formulario que adjuntas?
> 
> ...



Con lo de los 10.000€ me dejas acojonaito perdido, espero que no vayan por ahi los tiros; a fin de cuentas, es una multa por tardar en entregar un papel, no hay fraude por ninguna parte, solo retraso.

En cuanto a lo otro que me preguntas,... pues no tengo ni idea. Creo que lo que yo haría sería llamar al BDE y preguntar, o mandar un mail a los de publicaciones, como te digo responden siempre y son eficaces, aunque no vayan a a ganar un premio a miss simpatia.


----------



## kerberos (22 May 2012)

No soy un experto en la materia, pero hasta donde yo tengo entendido, el movimiento de capital es libre como el viento, mucho más entre paises de la UE, por lo que lo único que tendrías que hacer es incluir en la Declaracion de la Renta los intereses generados por esa/s cuentas en el extranjero.

Por supuesto, el dinero que tengas en la cuenta en el extranjero tendrá que estar justificado, es decir, dinero blanco: facturas, nominas, recibos de transferencia, etc... que lo justifique como "dinero legal".

Bien es cierto que desde que entró el barbas en Moncloa prentendian hacer obligatoria la notificacion, ya no solo de cuentas, sino de "bienes" en el extranjero, pero esto es bien reciente, 2 meses como mucho. La verdad no sé en qué quedó ese Proyecto de Ley. Si alguien puede arrojar algo más de luz sobre el asunto...


----------



## tunante (22 Jun 2012)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> No soy un experto en la materia, pero hasta donde yo tengo entendido, el movimiento de capital es libre como el viento, mucho más entre paises de la UE, por lo que lo único que tendrías que hacer es incluir en la Declaracion de la Renta los intereses generados por esa/s cuentas en el extranjero.
> 
> Por supuesto, el dinero que tengas en la cuenta en el extranjero tendrá que estar justificado, es decir, dinero blanco: facturas, nominas, recibos de transferencia, etc... que lo justifique como "dinero legal".
> 
> Bien es cierto que desde que entró el barbas en Moncloa prentendian hacer obligatoria la notificacion, ya no solo de cuentas, sino de "bienes" en el extranjero, pero esto es bien reciente, 2 meses como mucho. La verdad no sé en qué quedó ese Proyecto de Ley. Si alguien puede arrojar algo más de luz sobre el asunto...



Up! Según he entendido hay hasta noviembre para notificar según el nuevo proyecto de Ley ¿no?

El nuevo formulario está por componer, pero hay que estar muy atentos porque la multa mínima son 10.000€.


----------



## Vidar (22 Jun 2012)

Hay que meter miedo, ¡la fuga de capitales está siendo tremenda!


----------



## 0absoluto (22 Jun 2012)

"_La Circular n.º 3/2006, de 28 de julio, establece la obligación de declarar ante el Banco de España la apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior y los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros anuales o de 3.000.000 euros mensuales_"

Extraído de: Presentación de declaraciones de apertura, cancelación, saldos y movimientos de las cuentas de residentes en el exterior

Además en la página anterior hay un enlace para realizar la declaración con certificado digital o DNIe. NOTA: disponible de lunes a viernes de 08h a 19:30h horas excepto festivos en Madrid


----------



## spam (25 Jun 2012)

tunante dijo:


> Up! Según he entendido hay hasta noviembre para notificar según el nuevo proyecto de Ley ¿no?
> 
> El nuevo formulario está por componer, pero hay que estar muy atentos porque la multa mínima son 10.000€.



Dónde está esta info? Sabemos exactamente los términos? Cuándo acaba el plazo, cuándo saldrá el nuevo formulario...?
Saludos


----------



## Perturbado (1 Oct 2012)

Refloto...


¿El plazo máximo de notificación es hasta el último día de este año?

Supongo que después, para el 2013, puede caer la multa de 5 dígitos...


----------



## sapoconcho (2 Oct 2012)

Perturbado dijo:


> Refloto...
> 
> 
> ¿El plazo máximo de notificación es hasta el último día de este año?
> ...



El plazo máximo de notificación es de un mes después de la apertura de la cuenta.
A partir de 2013 entra en operación las obligaciones de la última circular y cambian el tipo de los documentos a presentar. De todos modos y, sorprendentemente, la nueva circular indica:

"No obstante, cuando el importe no supere el millón de euros la declaración solo se enviará al Banco de España a requerimiento expreso de este, en un plazo máximo de dos meses a contar desde la fecha de solicitud."

lo cual exime de la obligación de informar para cuentas burbujistas estándar (ya no aparece tampoco en la circular la necesidad de notificar aperturas).

Cuando menos curioso...


----------



## Zombie (2 Oct 2012)

Este tema me preocupaba igual que a muchos burbujistas. He ido tanto al Banco de España como a Hacienda para informarme.

- En el BdE te explican que tienes que declarar las cuentas en el extranjero. Si comunicas una apertura de cuenta de hace mucho tiempo no te dicen nada por no haber cumplido el mes después de la apertura, ya que para ellos el tema es meramente estadístico (según me dijeron en ventanilla).

- En Hacienda me han dicho hoy mismo que de momento no existe ningún formulario para declarar cuentas abiertas en el extranjero, que habrá que ver si sale la ley, pero que de momento, la obligación es declarar los ingresos (incluidos los intereses de cuentas extranjeras) y nada más.

Además, me he encontrado por allí el proyecto de ley, que confieso no haber leído aun. Saque el enlace de un blog jurídico que analizaba este proyecto y decía que en su opinión, las cuentas de Paypal son meros medios de pago y no entrarían en la obligación de declarar.

http://www.congreso.es/public_oficiales/L10/CONG/BOCG/A/A_015-01.PDF

Yo por si acaso hice el DD1 y ahora me quedo más tranquilo, pero habrá que esperar la ley definitiva, si se hace (también podría haber sido un truco para obligarnos todos a declarar nuestras cuentas y luego usar esta información para otra cosa)...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (2 Oct 2012)

Zombie dijo:


> Este tema me preocupaba igual que a muchos burbujistas. He ido tanto al Banco de España como a Hacienda para informarme.
> 
> - En el BdE te explican que tienes que declarar las cuentas en el extranjero. Si comunicas una apertura de cuenta de hace mucho tiempo no te dicen nada por no haber cumplido el mes después de la apertura, ya que para ellos el tema es meramente estadístico (según me dijeron en ventanilla).
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Me gustaría leer el proyecto de ley pero el enlace no funciona, podrías mirar si es correcto?


----------



## Zombie (2 Oct 2012)

Corregido. Espero que ahora funcione.


----------



## kikepm (3 Oct 2012)

Tema interesante, pillo sitio para futuras actualizaciones


----------



## Acredito (3 Oct 2012)

0absoluto dijo:


> "_La Circular n.º 3/2006, de 28 de julio, establece la obligación de declarar ante el Banco de España la apertura o cancelación de cuentas en el exterior y los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros anuales o de 3.000.000 euros mensuales_"
> 
> Extraído de: Presentación de declaraciones de apertura, cancelación, saldos y movimientos de las cuentas de residentes en el exterior
> 
> Además en la página anterior hay un enlace para realizar la declaración con certificado digital o DNIe. NOTA: disponible de lunes a viernes de 08h a 19:30h horas excepto festivos en Madrid



No veo el botón para darte la gracias...


----------



## Zombie (4 Oct 2012)

Sobre el tema de la declaración de cuentas en Paypal, el blog jurídico era este (antes no lo encontraba) : Julio « 2012 « Blog de Legis Consulting


----------



## padrino (15 Oct 2012)

Por quedarme tranquilo, he hecho hoy mismo una consulta telefónica al BDE, concretamente al departamento de transacciones económicas con el exterior, sobre la obligatoriedad de declarar cuentas de brokers en el extranjero, no las bancarias que sí están a nuestro nombre, sino las cuentas de valores y derivados que abrimos en un broker y a las qeu hacemos los ingresos a través de una cuenta omnibus. Me confirman que en dichas cuentas de valores NO hay obligación de declararlas, que eso no se consideran cuentas bancarias y por tanto NO hay que declararlas mediante el formulario DD1. le he insistido en que es una cuenta donde negocio derivados, acciones, etc y me han repetido lo mismo, que eso no se consideran cuentas bancarias y por tanto no hay obligación de declararlas en el DD1. Hasta ahí puedo contar. Si alguien quiere hacerles alguna consulta al respecto: 913385469 913385487
Me quedo algo más tranquilo pues tengo cuenta en IB no declarada porque pensaba esto mismo que me han dicho, que al no ser cuenta a mi nombre no había obligación, pero todo lo que no sea una consulta vinculante no deja de ser una respuesta telefónica, que espero que quede grabada, yo por si acaso he apuntado fecha y hora exacta de la consulta así como el teléfono al que he llamado.
Un saludo.


----------



## spam (23 Oct 2012)

Up! Se sabe algo más sobre el plan antifraude, si ya se ha redactado definitivamente, cuando entra en vigor, cuales son los conductos y formularios reglamentarios para declarar...?
Supongo que antes de año nuevo habrá que ponerse las pilas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (23 Oct 2012)

spam dijo:


> Up! Se sabe algo más sobre el plan antifraude, si ya se ha redactado definitivamente, cuando entra en vigor, cuales son los conductos y formularios reglamentarios para declarar...?
> Supongo que antes de año nuevo habrá que ponerse las pilas.



Cierto, habria que saber como está el tema.


----------



## spam (31 Oct 2012)

UP! El plan antifraude ya está en el BOE. Interesados, pasad por este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...multas-no-informar-de-cuentas-extranjero.html


----------



## spam (21 Nov 2012)

La excepción añadida recientemente al plan antifraude, que excluye la obligación de informar de las cuentas de menos de 50000€, entendemos pues que se refiere a informar al BdE, a Hacienda o a ambos? Es decir, creéis que la obligación de informar al BdE sigue vigente o no? Ya lo era antes del plan, no tiene sentido que la deroguen...


----------



## Alxemi (21 Nov 2012)

Entiendo que la obligacion de informar al BDE sigue igual que antes, pues no ha cambiado la normativa que la regula. La normativa nueva es de hacienda, y le atañe a "ella" única y exclusivamente.


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Ene 2013)

Subo este hilo que estaba demasiado perdido.

Sabeis si ya hay alguna actualización respecto a lo del modelo que hay que presentar a *hacienda* y el plazo para informar de cuentas en el extranjero, titulares, beneficarios, etc, en virtud de la nueva normativa impulsada por Montoro.


----------



## yago1 (23 Ene 2013)

*modelo declaracion de bienes en el extranjero.*

El modelo es el 720, y excepcionalmente este año su plazo de presentacion será durante los meses de marzo y abril.
no sé poner el enlace pero si quieres verlo en google lo consigues facil.


----------



## santia (23 Ene 2013)

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...Normas_tramitacion/Proyecto_OM_720_Observ.pdf

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...taria/Normativas/Normas_tramitacion/Anexo.pdf


----------



## MUGALARI (23 Ene 2013)

Una pregunta.sabeis si los declarantes en Pais Vasco y Navarra tienen que declarar en la hacienda general o en las forales??


----------



## jesus88 (26 Ene 2013)

imagino que no habra que notificar una cuenta en BES, ni en ING, abiertas por internet desde españa, no?


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Ene 2013)

Churru dijo:


> Joder que lio, a ver, si tengo menos de 50k en la cuenta en el extranjero, con el DD1 del banco de españa que ya informé en su día me vale?
> 
> Que hay que ser ingeniero doctorado en fisica cuantica para entender tanta burocracia coño.
> 
> ...



No te vale, el BDE y la AEAT son organismos diferentes, en ningún lado dice que si has presentado el DD1 en el BDE esto exima de presentar el modelo 720 a la AEAT.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Ene 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> No te vale, el BDE y la AEAT son organismos diferentes, en ningún lado dice que si has presentado el DD1 en el BDE esto exima de presentar el modelo 720 a la AEAT.



No, pero lo que si pone en la normativa de a AEAT es que si tienes menos de 50.000€ en total en cuentas extranjeras, estas exento de declarar el 720. Por lo que solo hay obligacion del DD1 en el BdE.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2013)

Cualquier día sale otra "Ley" que obligue a declarar a todo aquel que posea una moneda de Au ó Ag...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Ene 2013)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cualquier día sale otra "Ley" que obligue a declarar a todo aquel que posea una moneda de Au ó Ag...



Es posible, pero como en este caso no habra "un tercero chivato" pueden esperar tranquilos a que declare nada... (antes de que se adelante un listo, las tiendas pueden chivarse devla venta, pero no de la posesion).


----------



## spam (31 Ene 2013)

A mí me da palo declararla, sinceramente. No oculto nada raro, son cuatro duros, y no me generan ni intereses, pero no me gusta tener que darles esa información. No sé si recopilan los datos con fines más oscuros.

No obstante, en mi caso particular, si no me equivoco, con la ley en la mano, casi no tendría por qué hacerlo ya: el saldo es muy inferior a 50000€, con lo que estaría exento de declarar a Hacienda; y en cuanto al BdE, no la declaré en su momento por dejadez, y si no me he informado mal, según la ley 19/2003, que era la que estipula las sanciones por no notificar al BdE (si es que no ha cambiado con el plan antifraude... agradecería que alguien me lo aclarara), la sanción por no notificar prescribía en un año, periodo que ya ha pasado.

Si mi razonamiento no es correcto, espero que alguien me corrija.
Saludos.


----------



## spam (1 Feb 2013)

Corellano dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info...
> Me falta el año, pero por lo demas identico:



Ya solo falta que alguien nos aclare si es la 19/2003 la ley que sigue prevaleciendo para imponer las sanciones por no notificar al BdE...
Algún jurista/asesor fiscal en la sala? :rolleye:


----------



## IVNP71 (1 Feb 2013)

Esta más claro que el agua!! Tienes cuentas o bienes por valor de más de 50000 euros? Si la respuesta es afirmativa pues a declararlo a la hacienda pública.Que no tienes cuentas o bienes por valor de más de 50000 euros pues en este caso estariamos exentos de declararlo a la hacienda pública.
Ahora, independientemente de los casos anteriores tanto si se abre o si se cierra cuentas bancarias en el exterior SIEMPRE y es obligación habrá que comunicarlo al BDE y esto tengamos 50000 euros o no tengamos nada.
En resumidas cuentas AEAT(hacienda) dependiendo de la cantidad.
BDE siempre que abramos o cerramos cuentas en el exterior.
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## spam (2 Feb 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Esta más claro que el agua!! Tienes cuentas o bienes por valor de más de 50000 euros? Si la respuesta es afirmativa pues a declararlo a la hacienda pública.Que no tienes cuentas o bienes por valor de más de 50000 euros pues en este caso estariamos exentos de declararlo a la hacienda pública.
> Ahora, independientemente de los casos anteriores tanto si se abre o si se cierra cuentas bancarias en el exterior SIEMPRE y es obligación habrá que comunicarlo al BDE y esto tengamos 50000 euros o no tengamos nada.
> En resumidas cuentas AEAT(hacienda) dependiendo de la cantidad.
> BDE siempre que abramos o cerramos cuentas en el exterior.
> Saludos!!!!!



Gracias, esto ya lo tenía claro; pero a lo que me refiero es que, si no ha cambiado la ley que determina las sanciones por no informar al BdE, la obligación es "relativa", pues la ley 19/2003 (la que regía hasta ahora, y no sé si el plan antifraude la ha actualizado o derogado, es lo que espero que alguien puesto en legislación pueda puntualizar) determinaba que las sanciones por no declarar la cuenta prescribían en un año, tiempo que en mi caso, ya ha pasado. Así que, realmente estoy obligado? Si no hay sanción, no se puede hablar de obligación...


----------



## Atlantis (19 Feb 2013)

Alguien sabe en el modelo 720 de los OO qué hay que poner en el campo de NIF de la entidad titular de la cuenta. Es tan de risa que mientras a los hlgp se les descubren constantemente cuentas de millones de euros, los que tenemos unos durillos estemos sujetos a toda clase de caña.


----------



## Vidar (19 Feb 2013)

Atlantis dijo:


> Alguien sabe en el modelo 720 de los OO qué hay que poner en el campo de NIF de la entidad titular de la cuenta. Es tan de risa que mientras a los hlgp se les descubren constantemente cuentas de millones de euros, los que tenemos unos durillos estemos sujetos a toda clase de caña.



Vete contactando a tu banco y pídeles el TIN Tax Identification Number.

.


----------



## 0absoluto (19 Feb 2013)

spam dijo:


> Gracias, esto ya lo tenía claro; pero a lo que me refiero es que, si no ha cambiado la ley que determina las sanciones por no informar al BdE, la obligación es "relativa", pues la ley 19/2003 (la que regía hasta ahora, y no sé si el plan antifraude la ha actualizado o derogado, es lo que espero que alguien puesto en legislación pueda puntualizar) determinaba que las sanciones por no declarar la cuenta prescribían en un año, tiempo que en mi caso, ya ha pasado. Así que, realmente estoy obligado? Si no hay sanción, no se puede hablar de obligación...



Creo que estás equivocado, la normativa que obliga a declarar las cuentas en el extranjero es la Circular del Banco de España 3/2006, de 28 de julio, sobre residentes titulares de cuentas en el extranjero. 
Y en ella yo no encuentro por ningún sitio que el hecho de que no lo declares prescriba al año.
De hecho sería un contrasentido que estés obligado a informar y si no lo haces en un año ya no estés obligado ::


----------



## estanflacion (14 Mar 2013)

He escuchado, no confirmado eh, que los que declaren sus cuentas en el extranjero, y no lo hallan declarado este dinero/intereses en las declaraciones de renta anteriores, les van a notificar hacienda esto.

No sé si sólo es un rumor, y de ser cierto las multas por no haberlo declarado.

Yo siempre pensé que estas nuevas normas era para asustar a la gente para que no tuvieran el dinero fuera, pero donde me ha llegado esta información, se comenta que era un plan para poder recaudar a través de multas de años anteriores.

Imagino que es pronto para saber la realidad, pero lo comento, por si alguien tiene más información.


----------



## -H- (18 Mar 2013)

estanflacion dijo:


> He escuchado, no confirmado eh, que los que declaren sus cuentas en el extranjero, y no lo hallan declarado este dinero/intereses en las declaraciones de renta anteriores, les van a notificar hacienda esto.
> 
> No sé si sólo es un rumor, y de ser cierto las multas por no haberlo declarado.
> 
> ...



No es un rumor, está confirmado en la pagina de la agencia, nos van a multar muy probablemente, pero prefiero pagar la multa y tener la cuenta legalizada

Agencia Tributaria - Sanciones y efectos

En el caso de que se presente el Modelo 720 respecto a cualquiera de las obligaciones de información sobre bienes y derechos situados en el extranjero, ¿se podría comprobar si se corresponden con rentas declaradas? ¿en el caso de que se correspondan con rentas no declaradas, se podría regularizar?
Sí, se podría comprobar si los bienes y derechos declarados se corresponden con rentas susceptibles de haber sido declaradas, y si se comprobase que tienen su origen en rentas no declaradas se podría regularizar conforme a la normativa vigente.


----------



## bardos (15 Abr 2013)

Tengo una cuenta en USA desde los años noventa (de poca monta) sin declarar. Francamente no sabía que se tuviera que declarar hasta este año cuando el tema salía a primer plano en titulares, por la corrupción (de los políticos), etc. ¿Puedo rellenar el formulario on-line, o tengo que seguir otra vía de declararla? 

¿Me multan, me llevan a la cárcel?


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Abr 2013)

bardos dijo:


> Tengo una cuenta en USA desde los años noventa (de poca monta) sin declarar. Francamente no sabía que se tuviera que declarar hasta este año cuando el tema salía a primer plano en titulares, por la corrupción (de los políticos), etc. ¿Puedo rellenar el formulario on-line, o tengo que seguir otra vía de declararla?
> 
> ¿Me multan, me llevan a la cárcel?



Declarala via on-line, lo puedes hacer o si prefieres acercarte al bde y entregarlo alli también.Lo importante es que la cuenta la declares y que se vea la intención de que quieres ponerte al dia con la administración.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bardos (15 Abr 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Declarala via on-line, lo puedes hacer o si prefieres acercarte al bde y entregarlo alli también.Lo importante es que la cuenta la declares y que se vea la intención de que quieres ponerte al dia con la administración.
> Pozdrawiam.



Pregunta: ¿cómo se la declara on-line? He ido a su web y lo único que veo es el formulario para pedir el formulario DD1, y el DD2 para descarga. ¿Hay una manera de hacerlo todo on-line?


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Abr 2013)

bardos dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿cómo se la declara on-line? He ido a su web y lo único que veo es el formulario para pedir el formulario DD1, y el DD2 para descarga. ¿Hay una manera de hacerlo todo on-line?



Tienes certificado digital?


----------



## bardos (15 Abr 2013)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Tienes certificado digital?



sí....................

---------- Post added 15-abr-2013 at 12:56 ----------

He encontrado la página y el formulario, dudo si elegir: "apertura de cuenta". ya que la cuenta se remonta a los 90, no sé si tengo la fecha de apertura...


----------



## Thader (25 Abr 2013)

¿Pasa algo con el formulario online de la web del BdE? Llevo intentándolo desde ayer y la página no carga, da error todo el rato.


----------

